# First Annual Redfish Gathering T-Shirts?



## GiGi (Aug 21, 2009)

Seems like there is gonna be a nice turnout on the Redfish Trip 9/13. Any interest in the purchase of a tshirt?  The image will be on the front left side and on the back a few businesses such as Hickory Bluff Marina, Penn Reels, Shakespeare, GON (pending approval), etc.  I have priced these tshirts and the cost will be $15.00 each.  Any suggestions are welcomed.  Can't wait to see y'all!


----------



## Capt. Andy Hicks (Aug 21, 2009)

Regina... That looks good! I am in, of course... Do you know know what t-shirt sizes and brand they will be? That pic is you and Richie's wife with that Big Bull Red ya'll caught up around Sea Island aint it??


----------



## GiGi (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. Andy Hicks said:


> Regina... That looks good! I am in, of course... Do you know know what t-shirt sizes and brand they will be? That pic is you and Richie's wife with that Big Bull Red ya'll caught up around Sea Island aint it??



Hey Andy, 

The tshirts will be up to 2X.  Yes we were up in Sea Island in about 2 ft of water.  We got in there but couldn't hardly get out.  Richie kept us up in there too long.  Was an awesome day of fishing!!!


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 22, 2009)

sweet those will sell cant wait to have one


----------



## oldenred (Aug 22, 2009)

count me in, 2xl


----------



## CCROLAND (Aug 22, 2009)

*Xl*

Thats my shirt size.


----------



## retired (Aug 22, 2009)

We're in too- one lg. and one xlg.  Thanks they look great.


----------



## fredw (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in for a 2x.


----------



## razor1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice GiGi!!! We will take two.......(XL)


----------



## micahdean (Aug 22, 2009)

*great idea!!!*

great idea!!!! put me down for atleast 2. will these shirts be available to purchase sat pm or do we need to get them earlier?


----------



## PaulD (Aug 22, 2009)

Very solid!!!! I'll take a couple. 
Only issue I have is there is no such thing as "First Annual" 
Inaugural, First ever, etc.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll take an 1 in xl.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 23, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Only issue I have is there is no such thing as "First Annual" .



Well, now there is!    LOL! SWITCH TO ALLTEL!


----------



## BowShooter (Aug 23, 2009)

3 lg and one xl


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Aug 23, 2009)

Put me down for at least two , XL. THANKS, GREAT IDEA!


----------



## jamrens (Aug 23, 2009)

How about making a few in fat boy sizes


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll take three! one small, one large, and one xtra large! Nice lookin shirt!


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Aug 24, 2009)

i"ll take 2xl


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 24, 2009)

Put me in for a 2xl and a xl please.

Mudmanh41


----------



## GiGi (Aug 25, 2009)

GON has given me permission to use their logo on the back of our t-shirts.  If you guys are interested in a t-shirt, please shoot me an email with the quantity and size you would like if you have not done so already.  I need to get this order to the printer soon.  I look forward to meeting everyone there.


----------



## jamrens (Aug 25, 2009)

Any luck in a fat boy shirt



WHit


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 25, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Any luck in a fat boy shirt
> 
> 
> 
> WHit



I guess they dont make em Whit!!  But its ok cause I found you one!!!  please dont be mad!!!  
they come in sizes upto 6XL!!!


----------



## jamrens (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll take 3 lol what up kelly


WHit


----------



## GiGi (Aug 28, 2009)

I have placed the order for the t-shirts.  These are gonna look nice!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 2, 2009)

I got a sneak peek at these things... They look REALLY GOOD!! GiGi put alot of work and time into this and we appreciate her very much.

Any of you wanting shirts can reach her by email or PM. her email is: rlimmer@gmail.com

Thanks Regina!


----------



## GiGi (Sep 3, 2009)

*Artwork*


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice job on the shirts GiGi. You guys are gonna have a LARGE time.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice! Love the way the CA logo turned out with the red. Can't wait for that to be a conversation starter!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## jamrens (Sep 3, 2009)

ok i have to ask whats coastal angler?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 3, 2009)

jamrens said:


> ok i have to ask whats coastal angler?



 Yeah, Gigi... Whats Coastal Angler..?


----------



## GiGi (Sep 3, 2009)

It did not take long PaulD


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 4, 2009)

is it too late to place an order??


----------



## GiGi (Sep 4, 2009)

You can still get shirts, I ordered extras.  Let me know that you need.  See y'all soon!


----------



## PaulD (Sep 5, 2009)

You will all know soon.


----------



## bouymarker (Sep 6, 2009)

I liked the original logo. "first annual" that was cool...


----------



## Juan De (Sep 6, 2009)

Those look awesome, I know I want one an XL please. Do you need a head count to have an exact amount of shirts on hand or will there just be some available to be bought next weekend? because the guys i'm going with will most likely want some as well?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 8, 2009)

bouymarker said:


> I liked the original logo. "first annual" that was cool...



Any Comments PD?


----------



## PaulD (Sep 9, 2009)

bouymarker said:


> I liked the original logo. "first annual" that was cool...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 11, 2009)

Man o man... I aint even got one of these and I saw someone wearing one already..!


----------



## GiGi (Sep 11, 2009)

What????How did that happen?  The guy at the t-shirt shop said people were asking about buying them....


----------



## GiGi (Sep 13, 2009)

A few shirts left....some were not picked up....let me know, some larges and xls left.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll take a large just let me know what to do


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Sep 14, 2009)

GiGi, I,ll take a couple more xl if you have them. I,m sure the two I have won't be enough, My wife's already put the claim on one of them.
Let me know how many you  have.
  Thanks again for all your hard work ,It was a JOY to meet you!!


----------

